

Space Station Espresso Cups: Strong Coffee Yields Stronger Science - crivabene
https://blogs.nasa.gov/ISS_Science_Blog/2015/05/01/space-station-espresso-cups-strong-coffee-yields-stronger-science/

======
PebblesHD
ISSpresso... I like it.

But seriously the explanations for the function of the cup in the article are
amazing. I love the depth NASA always goes to in explaining the real world
effects of a device or the lack of gravity in applying science. I'd miss the
smell of the coffee I think.

~~~
rdc12
I drink strong coffee, more for the smell then the taste...

------
Cogito
_...all in little transparent 3D printed cups used by astronauts to drink on
the space station..._

They apparently 3D print the cups, but I wonder if they are 3D printed in
orbit or on the ground?

I wonder what kind of material is used, and the printing method!

~~~
andygates
The current ones have been printed on the ground, but there's nothing to stop
the shapefiles being sent up and tweaked in orbit.

Mmm, tastes like the future.

~~~
beobab
First step towards Star-Trek's replicator. :)

------
bigiain
So can I buy a set - perhaps from Shapeways or Etsy or smewhere yet?

